# حياة القداسة [1] الفرق بيننا وبين القديسين، لا تفزعوا بسبب السقوط



## aymonded (2 مايو 2012)

حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة
الخطوة الأولى : الاعتماد على النعمة المخلصة
[ الفرق بيننا وبين القديسين - لا تفزعوا بسبب السقوط ]​

أننا من خلال تاريخ  الكتاب المقدس نتعرف على أننا جميعاً طبيعة بشرية واحدة، لا تختلف قط مهما  تغير الزمان أو المكان أو الظروف، فنحن جميعاً كإنسان نتعرض لنفس ذات  التجارب والسقطات والشهوات، وان اختلف شكل السقوط أو مظهره من واحد لآخر  ومن مجتمع لآخر، فمن الممكن أن يسقط أي أحد في أي خطية مهما كان علمه أو  تربيته أو أخلاقه أو حتى قامته الروحية، بل ومن الممكن أن يسقط في أعظم  الخطايا شراً وعنفاً بل وقد تصل للزنا أو القتل أو أي نوع من أنواع الخطايا  التي نعتبرها بشعة للغاية، ولا توافق الضمير الإنساني ويشمئز منها البعض،  ويرفض البعض من يفعلها وقد تصل لحدّ أنه يُريد أن يقتله لأنه يراه لا يصلح  لأن يعيش في المجتمع ولا يُريد أن يرى وجهه !!!!وبالرغم من ذلك كله – ومهما ما حدث لنا – فأن الله ينقذنا ويقدم لنا طوق النجاة، وهو الإيمان به كمُخَلِّص، وإمكانياته لا تتغير قط، لأنه هو الله القدير فعلاً وهو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد،  إذ أنه قادر بفعل نعمته أن يخلق من أشر المجرمين وأعظم العتاة وأفجر  الخطاة قديسين وبلا لوم أمامه في المحبة، على المستوى العملي وخبرتنا  الشخصية، لأن الله الآب ارسل ابنه إلى العالم، واسمه يسوع لأنه يُخَلِّص  شعبه من خطاياهم (متى 1: 21)...​فلنا أن نعرف أننا  لا نختلف عن القديسين الذين نعتبرهم أعمده في الكنيسة، لا أقصد من جهة  القامة أو المواهب، إنما من جهة إنسانيتنا الواحدة، والتي تتعرض للتجارب  والسقوط وحرب عدو الخير من جهة معرفته بمداخل الشرّ عندنا من جهة خبرتنا  التي قضيناها في زمان الشر الذي مارسناه بالخطية، فهو يدخل لنا من خلال  محبتنا للذة معينة أو بسبب كبرياء القلب أو غيرها من الأسباب المتعددة  والتي توجد في عمق كل شخص فينا قد نعرفها أو لا نعرفها، وفي هذا لا فرق بين  صغير وكبير وقديس متقدم في الطريق ومبتدأ في الحياة الروحية !!!فيا ترى ما هو الفرق الحقيقي بيننا وبين القديسين  الذين نجدهم وصلوا للحرية الحقيقية والتطبع بالطبع الإلهي وحراسة القلب  والفكر بقوة الله فتحرروا من الهوى في داخل القلب الذي هو المحرك الأساسي  للخطية فينا !!!​عموماً الفرق الحقيقي بيننا وبينهم ينصب في أمرين :[1] الأمر الأول : هو معرفتهم – الإيمانية – بإمكانية النعمة الإلهية المخلصة القوية القادرة أن تعمل بقوة الله في داخل النفس فتغيرها بالتمام،  وقد وضعوا كل ثقتهم في الله المُغير مع تقديم توبة مستمرة عن كل خطأ،  طالبين ليلاً ونهاراً المعونة الإلهية لتسندهم ليقينهم أنهم بدون نعمة الله  لا يقدروا أن يصنعوا شيئاً قط، وغير قادرين على أن يسيروا في طريق القداسة  لأنهم لا يثقون في قوتهم الشخصية أو جهادهم الخاص، بل في قوة الله وحده !!! 
لذلك اعتمادهم على الله قوي، بل ثابت كجبل من الصخر لا يتزحزح مهما أتت من رياح أو عواصف شديدة أو حتى تكسر بعض أجزاؤه !!! 

فالقديس هو إنسان  مثلي ومثلك، له ضعفاتي وضعفاتك، لأنه عاش بنفس ذات الجسد بكل غرائزه  وإمكانياته، إنما أدرك القوة الإلهية وتلامس معها بالإيمان والتوبة، وتلاقى  مع الحب الإلهي في قوة الصليب والفداء، وعرف أنه هو مثل ما هو، ليس له شيء في ذاته يُنجيه أو يُخلصه حتى توبته نفسها، بل نعمة الله العاملة فيه،  لهذا لا عجب في أن القديس بولس الرسول لا يكف عن أن يطلب من أجل شعب  المسيح لكي تستنير عيونهم وقلوبهم فيدركوا تلك القوة الفائقة العظيمة التي  تعمل في قلوب المؤمنين التائبين.​[2] والأمر الثاني الذي ميز القديسين: أن  معرفتهم لم تقف عند حدود المعرفة العقلية الجافة كمعلومة أو فكرة للوعظ أو  المعرفة، أو الإيمان النظري الذهني، أو تقديم أفكاراً للناس منمقه حلوة  وعميقة، لكنهم آمنوا إيماناً حياً عاملاً بالمحبة. فالمعرفة الحقيقية تتطلب  منا حياة مُعاشة، بالجهد والاغتصاب [ ملكوت الله يُغتصب والغاصبون  يختطفونه ]، فينبغي أن نعمل ونجتهد جداً، وكما يقول القديس بولس الرسول: [  لكن بنعمة الله أنا ما أنا ونعمته المُعطاة لي لم تكن باطلة بل تعبت ...  ولكن لا أنا بل نعمة الله التي معي] (1كورنثوس 15: 1) .
​___من الأهمية ___​يا أحبائي أن لا تفزعوا أو تخوروا في أنفسكم وتفشلوا حينما تجدوا أنفسكم وقعتم في أشد الخطايا فظاعة وعنفاً، أو أحد القامات العُليا وقعوا في خطايا لا يقع فيها المبتدئين، لأن جميعنا نضعف ونخور ونسقط لأسباب كثيرة ومتنوعة، وهي تختلف من واحد لآخر ومن قامة لقامة، إنما *أفزعوا *من عدم التوبة  والعودة بقوة أعظم لحياة القداسة والتقوى والشركة المقدسة مع الله، لأن  *نعمة الله مخلصة* ويد الرب لا تُقصر على أن تُخلص، فهو قادر أن يغير الفجار  لقديسين عظام جداً، فلا تفشلوا أو تحزنوا حزن بلا رجاء حي بيسوع المسيح  الذي مات لأجل خطايا العالم كله، لأن الخطية خاطئة جداً تجرح وتُميت،  وخطورتها تكمن في أنها تعطي روح الفشل واليأس أن استمرت فترات طويلة بلا  توبة صادقة، فلنا أن نبتعد عنها فوراً مهما تورطنا فيها أو سقطنا  وكان سقوطنا عظيماً، ولا نهتم أبداً بروح الفشل والحزن الذي بلا رجاء الذي  تولده فينا، لأن أي فشل وحزن واكتآب هو ثمرتها الطبيعية، ونعمة الله  المخلصة هي أقوى بما لا يُقاس، إذ أنها (النعمة) قادرة أن تبددها فعلاً، بل  وتلاشيها تماماً وتفقدها سلطانها، لأن الخطية لها سلطان الموت، والنعمة المخلصة لها سلطان الحياة في المسيح يسوع، لأن من آمن يرى مجد الله ويقوم من الموت، لأن ربنا يسوع هو القيامة والحياة، الذي إن آمنا به يكون لنا حياة أبدية ولا نأتي لدينونه، إذ بالمسيح الرب يحق أن ندخل للأقداس لأنه هو برنا وسلامنا الحقيقي ...


فاليوم لنا أن نتوب  ونعود لذلك الحضن الحلو، مهما ما كنا متورطين في الخطية لحد النتانة، لأن  لعازر الميت أقامه الرب بعد أن أنتن، فلا ينبغي أن نفقد رجاءنا لأن اتكالنا  على الرب القيامة والحياة وحده، وهو الذي قام وأقامنا معه وصعد بجسم  بشريتنا وجلس عن يمين الآب بمجد عظيم في الأعالي يشفع فينا وينجينا من فخ  الصياد ومن الوباء الخطر، ويدخلنا لعرش مملكه مجده لنتذوق حبه ونحيا له  مبررين بدمه، لأننا إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا  خطيانا، إذ يسمع لنا وبدمه يطهرنا من أي خطية وكل إثم....

فيا إخوتي لا أحد منكم يشتكي  وتقولوا أننا لن ننفع أن نعيش مع الله، لأني انا صاحب خطايا فظيعة لا  تعرفها، كيف يقبلني الله، اشتكوا انفسكم عند قدمي المُخلص عند الصليب  ليأخذكم للقبر الفارغ فتجدوه منتظركم بقوة الحياة التي فيه لأنه يُقيم  الساقط ويُحيي الميت، تعلقوا بالرب بكل قلبكم لأنه مكتوب: [ لأنه تعلق بي  أُنجيه، أرفعه لأنه عرف إسمي. يدعوني فاستجيب له، معه أنا في الضيق، أُنقذه  وأُمجده، من طول الأيام أُشبعه وأُريه خلاصي ] (أنظر مزمور 91)

​نعمة ربنا يسوع المخلصة تملك قلوبكم وقلبي 
وتغيرنا لصورته المقدسة وتجعلنا قديسين وبلا لوم أمامه في المحبة
_____يتبـــــع_____
​


----------



## aymonded (3 مايو 2012)

للدخول على الجزء الثاني من سلسلة: *حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة
الخطوة الثانية : الشركة كهدف وأساسها المحبة 
[ البداية والاستمرار بالمحبة ]*
أضغط هنــــــــــــا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2012)

متابع...
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك الجميله..
​


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2012)

ويفرح قبك ويُلبسك روح القداسة آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 نوفمبر 2012)

> *نعمة ربنا يسوع المخلصة تملك قلوبكم وقلبي
> وتغيرنا لصورته المقدسة وتجعلنا قديسين وبلا لوم أمامه في المحبة*



*آمين 


كالعادة موضوع مفيد جدا لكل مسيحي ورائع
ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك اكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس​*


----------



## aymonded (7 نوفمبر 2012)

فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة معك
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا جدا أخى العزيز
فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2012)

وهبنا الله حياة القداسة في المحبة والسلوك بالروح حسب مشيئته المعلنه لنا في كلمته
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكر لحضرتك على هذه الجرعة
الايمانية المبارك
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكر لحضرتك على هذه الجرعة
الايمانية المبارك
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2014)

ويبارك حياتك أحي الجبيب
النعمة تملأ قلبك فرح وسلام دائم آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 أغسطس 2014)

*موضوع جميل جدا استاذى 
كلنا نقدر نكون قديسين عندما نتحرر من اى خطيه
فنصبح احرار بالحقيقه وقديسين لأن ابانا هو قدوس 
ربنا يباركك استاذى ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2014)

ويبارك حياتك ويشع في داخلك نصرته آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع جميل جدااا .. جاءت فى ذهنى قصة حياة القديس الانبا موسى الاسود
اد ايه كان بعيد عن ربنا وعايش بالخطية لكن بمجرد من انه عرف ربنا وقدم توبة حقيقية تحول
 لقديس بار ... شفاعته تكون معنا جميعا آمين

دايما بكون متحيرة ومندهشة لما بشوف قديس او راهب فى دير بيقول فى صلاته ارحمنى يارب انا الخاطى الحقير ... بسأل نفسى فورا
اى خطية وقع فيها ذلك البار؟؟!!

اعطتنى تفسيرات لتساؤولات عديدة كانت بفكرى .. أشكرك استاذنا الرب يباركك . آمين


----------



## Comment (5 أغسطس 2014)

*"ولكن لا أنا ، بل نِعمَةُ اللهِ الَّتي مَعي" ( 1 كو 15 : 10 )*



aymonded قال:


> عموماً الفرق الحقيقي بيننا وبينهم ينصب في أمرين :[1] الأمر الأول : هو معرفتهم – الإيمانية – بإمكانية النعمة الإلهية المخلصة القوية القادرة أن تعمل بقوة الله في داخل النفس فتغيرها بالتمام
> ​[2] والأمر الثاني الذي ميز القديسين: أن  معرفتهم لم تقف عند حدود المعرفة العقلية ؛ لكنهم آمنوا إيماناً حياً عاملاً بالمحبة.​___من الأهمية ___​يا أحبائي أن لا تفزعوا أو تخوروا في أنفسكم وتفشلوا
> فاليوم لنا أن نتوب  ونعود لذلك الحضن الحلو،
> ​












​


----------



## aymonded (7 أغسطس 2014)

أشكركم على ردودكم الحلوة وبخاصة الرد للأخ الحبيب comment لأنه رد عميق عملي لكل نفس تطلب الله وتريد ان تحيا في القداسة، كونوا في ملء عمل النعمة وفرح التوبة حسب مسرة مشيئة الله آمين​


----------



## تيمو (10 أغسطس 2014)

أستاذي 

ألسنا نحن مطالبين بأن نكون قديسين كما أن أبانا السماوي هو قدوس؟ وكاملين؟ 

ما رأيك بخطاب الرسل للمسيحيين بانهم قديسيين؟


----------



## aymonded (10 أغسطس 2014)

MeToo قال:


> أستاذي
> 
> ألسنا نحن مطالبين بأن نكون قديسين كما أن أبانا السماوي هو قدوس؟ وكاملين؟
> 
> ما رأيك بخطاب الرسل للمسيحيين بانهم قديسيين؟



نحن قديسين لأننا تخصصنا لله، لأننا بقبولنا دعوته صرنا مكرسين ومخصصين له لذلك مدعوين قديسين، ويرانا الآب في المسيح كاملين بسبب أنه فينا ويحمل جسم بشريتنا، أما من الناحية العملية علينا أن نتقبل القداسة وننمو فيها ونسير للكمال لأنها دعوتنا الخاصة في المسيح يسوع ربنا...
والقداسة ليست صناعة إنسانية بل هي عطية الله لنا بروح القداسة الروح القدس الرب المُحيي، ونحن نؤمن بعمل الله لذلك علينا أن نتقبل القداسة منه كل يوم ومعنى ذلك هو أن يظهر ثمر القداسة في حياتنا العملية، لأن أن قلنا أننا قديسين وتقبلنا هذه الحقيقة بالإيمان فلابد أن تكون حياتنا وسيرتنا هي سيرة المقدسين في الحق...

ولكطن ان قلنا أننا قديسين في المسيح يسوغ ربنا وسلكنا في الظلمة عن قصد ونية داخلية فنحن نكذب ولا نحيا عملياً بالإيمان، لأن أي شخص مريض بالخطية أو بأي مرض روحي ضارب بجذورة في النفس ويأتي للطبيب الأعظم شخص ربنا يسوع فأنه يخف من مرضه ويتقبل روح قيامة يسوع فيستيقظ ويصحى للبرّ ويسلك في درب القداسة في الحق، وهذا يظهر ثمره في حياته الشخصية فيتطهر كل يوم وينمو في العطية التي نالها من رب المجد القدوس.
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 أغسطس 2014)

القديسيين هم بشرا مثلنا خطاة ولكنهم تحرروا منها حينما سلموا حياتهم بالكامل لرب لمجد يسوع المسيح وعاشوا مترهبين ومتنسكين وهذا لا يعني انهم لم يخطئوا في حياتهم بل انهم اكيد قد اخطئوا في حياتهم ولكنهم تابوا وندموا وبكوا بكاءا مرا على خطاياهم ونذروا انفسهم عروسا للمسيح يسوع وعاشوا حياة القداسة في حياتهم كللتهم باكليل القداسة بعد موتهم واستحقوها


----------



## aymonded (20 أغسطس 2014)

النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح دائم آمين​


----------

